# Crickets



## kidcapri33 (Dec 6, 2011)

do u guys feed them dead or live crickets? what do the fish do? wait for them 2 die or go straight for them n how many crickets per fish???


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I tried crickets once and once only, lol. I dropped them in alive thinking my reds would go crazy. I didnt realize that crickets can swim quite fast and next thing I knew I had crickets all over my house, chirping away and driving me crazy. I dumped the rest of the crickets into the beared dragon tank.


----------



## kidcapri33 (Dec 6, 2011)

lol, seems like u give pretty good advice can u look at my other thread about the odor coming from my tank n how i can eliminate it???


----------



## chadw07 (Aug 22, 2012)

try worms (night crawlers) they love them


----------

